# Trade/give Away. Chinese Hops- Saaz And Cascade



## lastdrinks (7/3/10)

I have done two brews with the cascade and am not happy. The bittering was too strong and harsh and i cant be arsed learning how to brew with these shit hops.

Now that is said and i have talked them down, anyone want to buy, trade for a small amount of other hops or just take them if i dont get any offers. So I am hoping to get 90grams of some half decent hops as a trade but will just give them away if nobody wants to trade (and i can understand why). Also i am in SE melbourne so preference given to easier locations. I have 800grams of casacade and 400 grams of saaz left. 

Anyway hopefully they dont go in the bin. PM me.


----------



## lastdrinks (7/3/10)

bump


----------



## DUANNE (7/3/10)

i feel your pain mate. if no one puts there hand up for the hops then the saaz is good for 90 min bittering in malt forward beers. but the cascade im yet to find a use for. im putting my 2kg of cascade to good use feeding the worms in the compost heap.


----------



## NickB (7/3/10)

Not that I think these hops are worth th money at all, try brewing a lightly hopped summer ale style beer with the cascade or MP and age for at least two months. My effort, while not the best beer in the world, has mellowed into a drinkable enough brew.

The Saaz however, I've found pretty good in a rice lager.

I'm no Chinese hop aplogiser, and GLS can get lost IMHO, but if you know what you're working with, you can create a drinkable beer, no matter how much of a 'bad brewer' you are!

Cheers


----------



## haysie (7/3/10)

Maybe we can dig up the "most useless brewing equipment/ingredients" thread that was kicking around some time ago, amusing :lol:


----------



## TidalPete (7/3/10)

You're not a real brewer 'til you learn to brew & use what you've got!  

T

Edit --- NickB said it first. Cheers young Nick. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (7/3/10)

I'm not a Chinese Hop Apologist, I did an all Saaz and whilst drinkable it had SFA aroma - however I have nearly a kilo and have just ordered some Hallertau aroma from Ross and will do a Chinese / Hallertau lager which should be quite acceptable. I also have a kilo of Cluster that I used for bittering in an oatmeal stout. Did a good job but I won't be using it again in a UK bitter as it's too harsh. In smaller quantities it might actually go OK in an Aussie Sparkling or a XXXX clone.


----------



## clarkey7 (7/3/10)

NickB said:


> I'm no Chinese hop aplogiser, and GLS can get lost IMHO, but if you know what you're working with, you can create a drinkable beer, no matter how much of a 'bad brewer' you are!
> Cheers


Hey Nick,

Yeah...I've done the one beer which I was happy with (except for aroma), but It's time to give them another go.

I'm going to give my Cascade another run. This time though, I'll be using other hops with it through the boil and dryhop (I won't waste my time DH with the Cascade).

It's going in the Babbs mini-comp as I have no other American beers to submit (No IPA's for some reason :angry: ).

Should be interesting. :lol: 

PB


----------



## seemax (7/3/10)

I wouldn't mind trying the saaz ... I've got some US Fuggles or Willamette to offer ?

PM me in interested... I'm in East Bentleigh.


----------



## NickB (7/3/10)

Indeed, these Chinese hops whilst not the best, are OK bittering hops when used in small doses, and not bad at all combined with other hops.

My CAP with all Chines Saaz was a nice, quaffable beer, but as Bribie mentioned, lacked any discernable aroma. I'm giving my next CAP a go with Chines Saaz for bittering and at maybe 20 mins, then finishing off with a big hearty flameout addition of Cz Saaz.

Should be a bloody nice beer!

Cheers


----------



## clarkey7 (7/3/10)

NickB said:


> Indeed, these Chinese hops whilst not the best, are OK bittering hops when used in small doses, and not bad at all combined with other hops.
> 
> My CAP with all Chines Saaz was a nice, quaffable beer, but as Bribie mentioned, lacked any discernable aroma. I'm giving my next CAP a go with Chines Saaz for bittering and at maybe 20 mins, then finishing off with a big hearty flameout addition of Cz Saaz.
> 
> ...


Sounds good Nick,

I've got a recipe that sounds like what your planning with the Saaz. Let us know how it turns out. :beerbang: 

Cheers,

PB


----------



## jetfoley (7/3/10)

I quite like Cascade... Goes well with Nelson Savin or just by itself. 

I'd love it if no1 wants to pay for it, but I'm too broke (a student) to pay for more than the postage.

PM me if you can be arsed giving it to me/no1 else wants it!


----------

